# Cuddeback NoFlash



## gadeerwoman (Jun 5, 2006)

This new camera by Cuddeback may just force me to give it a try. I like the color by day/infrared by night feature. Sounds like it would be excellent for both a game camera and as a security camera.


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jun 5, 2006)

our land is right off a road. the gate is about twenty yards in so its a good place for people to park theres always beer bottle and dime bags and all kinds of other crap around the gate and last time we went someone had thrown two dead dogs in a tarp down there, plus we could see where a guy down the road was driving his four wheeler in around the gate during turkey season. that might work for catching some of those jokers


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 5, 2006)

Exactly the kind of stuff I'm thinking GG. Having problems with trespassers and thieves and trash dumpers....a little well hidden cuddleback NoFlash may be just the ticket. A picture is worth a thousand words....and certainly will help in court.
Shades of ER and the rabbit box.........


----------



## striper commander (Jun 5, 2006)

I have been looking at that camera also. I have had a camera out for 2 weeks and they have already got camera shy. The infrared camera's still light up if i am not mistaken. The infrared things on the front turn red when it takes a pic, so be carefull where you put it trying to catch trespassers.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 5, 2006)

I think it is like the red eye on the camtrakers. If so you can put a piece of velcro over it so it is not seen.


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jun 5, 2006)

[/QUOTE] be carefull where you put it trying to catch trespassers.[/QUOTE]
ya that wouldn't be good to loose a camera that espensive


----------



## Bruz (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep...Got one on the way for $399.00 

I bought the WildLife Eye last year but I've been waiting for a good digital infared still camera to come out and if this one is as good as the flash model it will be great.


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jun 5, 2006)

how did you like the wildlife eye? it looks pretty cool


----------



## Dub (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## huntininmilan (Jun 5, 2006)

try a leaf river infrared digital no flash......can get the refurbished ones when they have them for 199.00 plus shipping. I have 2 of them to play with and they seem to work flawlessly. Got them early this spring and had them out for a couple months took couple hundred pictures with them! For the money you can't beat them have all the bells and whistles of the most expensive ones...takes movie clips,has on board viewer for looking at pictures in the field, i just wish it put the moon phase on each picture...i really would like that feature.


----------



## Bruz (Jun 6, 2006)

Gobblergetter said:
			
		

> how did you like the wildlife eye? it looks pretty cool



I love it.....I got six 8 point or better bucks together in a food plot the first time I put it out. I had a video on here for month's until I took my web site down....I'm sure some of the folks on here can comment on it. 

I thought it was incredible to see how the deer interacted....The 140 class 8 pointer was "the man" of the group and it showed in how the other deer behaved around him. The funny thing is that a small 8 seemed to be 2nd in command even though a decent 10 was there with them.  They never spooked....How many times has anyone gotten multiple pictures of a "Mature" deer on the same Flash camera in the same tree?Not many...Well I got these bucks every night and day for 2 month's......Until season started. 

Great product all the way around.


----------



## Bruz (Jun 6, 2006)

P.S.....anyone interested can send me your Email I can forward the video to you....It is 10.8MB so you need to have broadband.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jun 6, 2006)

Good luck hope you catch those pigs.


----------



## striper commander (Jun 6, 2006)

That was some great video bruz.  Didn't that camera have the bulbs that light up. I don't think you can cover up the bulbs they are what enables it to take a pic in the dark. But i am sure they will not bother the deer like a flash does the mature bucks.


----------



## Bruz (Jun 6, 2006)

300mag said:
			
		

> That was some great video bruz.  Didn't that camera have the bulbs that light up. I don't think you can cover up the bulbs they are what enables it to take a pic in the dark. But i am sure they will not bother the deer like a flash does the mature bucks.



Yes...All IR cameras have to have the IR bulbs in order to film but they are small LED type bulbs that turn red to the human eye. I never had the bucks spook from the IR...They knew it was there but it didn't scare them. In the video you can see the older bucks looking at the lights and getting jittery (maybe the lights or camera motor?) but then they relaxed and went back to eating. 

The reason I want the new Cuddeback is to have a smaller camera and high quality color day time photos. The WildlifeEye films in Black and White during the day as well as night.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

I have an I.R. from Recon.  Its B&W both day and night.  The newer models are Color by Day and B&W by night.  Mine works great a lot better than some other makes Ive had.  The trigger is a bit slow thats about the only 1/2 way  bad thing I can say about it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 7, 2006)

I saw where Penn's Woods was going to release a model in the next few months


----------



## Davexx1 (Jun 8, 2006)

Digital trail cameras are cool!  Had lots of fun with mine last year, was averaging 100-400 photos a week around feeders.

The flash did not seem to bother the deer or other critters as I got many photos of the same animals around feeders numerous times during the day and night.

I sure would hate to lose it to some low life so be careful where you place yours.  Beware, it seems we have creeps amoung us.  At my lease some have lost trail cams, climbers, etc.  Don't know if the thief is an outsider or not.  One very suspicious son of a member was recently expelled from the club for repeated rules violations.  Curious to see if the thefts stop.

Good luck to all this year.  Let the trail cam photos begin!

Dave1


----------



## BWCA (Jun 8, 2006)

Does any one have one of these (IR).I have a cuddeback 3.0 and it takes great pictures.Thinking of getting one.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 19, 2006)

Field testing on the Cuddeback NoFlash seems to be fraught with problems for a lot of testers. Early reviews will lead me to hold off on one for the time being until some bugs and inconsistencies get worked out.


----------



## Bruz (Jun 19, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> Yep...Got one on the way for $399.00
> 
> I bought the WildLife Eye last year but I've been waiting for a good digital infared still camera to come out and if this one is as good as the flash model it will be great.



I read the reviews and called to find that mine had not shipped....They are "two weeking" me to death and so I believe I will be cancelling the order until they get it worked out.


----------



## BWCA (Jun 20, 2006)

Where are the reviews coming from,what web site.I have one coming this week.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 20, 2006)

BSK on www.tndeer.com is testing some right now. I'll try to find the web site that reviews most game cams at one time or another and post that as well.


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 21, 2006)

*Review thread*

Here is one review thread from users

th

http://www.chasingame.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=803


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jun 22, 2006)

GadeerWoman
I tried a handful of digital cameras before I found one that is acceptable.  All of them seem to have flaws or limitations, if you truly want one you must find one that has flaws you can live with.

I have a Recon I.R.  
*Its dummy proof-easy to operate!
* Does not devour batteries.
* Takes good pics although I have the B&W model.  Newer ones take color in the day B&W @ night.
* Zero problems with memory or memory cards.
* Quick & easy access to all working parts & components.

The only 1/2 way bad thing I can say about the Recon is its not the fastest trigger.  Ive seen worse but it could be faster.  After all the problems I had with other brands that was an acceptable flaw I could live with.


----------



## BWCA (Jun 25, 2006)

I am sending my cudde IR back and getting a reconyx silent image.To much bad press on the cudde and nothing but good on the reconyx. Thanks Gadeerwoman for the site with the reviews very helpful.


----------



## whitworth (Jun 26, 2006)

*My Sympathies*

to land owners who get their land trashed.  But camera technology will find trespassers using camoflauged head nets and license plate covers. 
Before long, infra-red light detectors, will fall in line behind bolt cutters.


----------



## crowe1187 (Jun 29, 2006)

someone was telling me about cameras that email the pictures to you right when they are taking and i thought it was a cuddeback. which camera is it?


----------



## Bruz (Jun 29, 2006)

crowe1187 said:
			
		

> someone was telling me about cameras that email the pictures to you right when they are taking and i thought it was a cuddeback. which camera is it?



The Email camera is the Penn's Woods Digital. It use a Treo 600 cell phone as the camera and the sending unit...I have one and it takes bad photos and it's $599 without the phone!!!!


----------



## BWCA (Jun 30, 2006)

There are several different companies making these now.You need good digital cell service where the camera is going to be so unless you hunt close to town or a cell toweryou are out of luck.


----------



## huntininmilan (Jul 9, 2006)

I like them so much i now have 4 of them! I will however get me a couple more of another type just haven't figured out which one yet....still reading what everyone says about thei cameras. For the money and the features and the IR the leaf river is awesome!


----------



## dognducks (Jul 9, 2006)

ive used one its a great camera but its confussing as anything to set up


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Price was good too*



			
				gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> This new camera by Cuddeback may just force me to give it a try. I like the color by day/infrared by night feature. Sounds like it would be excellent for both a game camera and as a security camera.



I saw them in Cabela yesterday. Good price and compact. Good to tuck in and hide on a tree.


----------

